# Lake Trout, Walley and Norther Pike



## redneck69 (Oct 28, 2010)

this was the 1st time smokin fish, from the group of people that have tried it so far, its been a huge hit.

i started with some filleted fish, washed them up and made a brine of 10 cups water, 2 cups light brown sugar, 1/2 worcestershire sauce, 1/2 cup sea salt and 2 bay leaves.  i added all items to a pot of boiling water and stirred in til every thing was dissolved.  than i let it cool to room temp and added to the fish in a seal-able container and placed in the fridge overnight.  every few hours i mixed the brine mix so the fish did not stick together. the next morning i gave the fish a quick wash to get the left over salt off and placed on a drying rack for 2 hours.

i made a make shift drip pan out of tin foil and filled with water under the cooking rack to help seam the fish at the same time and got the coals going at 180 degrees. 








i made a mop sauce using 2 cups of maple syrup, 2 squeezed lemons, 1 squeezed lime, 1/2 stick of butter and 1/2 of a red onion chopped fine.  i mopped and flipped the fillets about every 40 or so minutes.  after 4 hours of being smoked with apple wood, here is the finished result.







i hope my quick, thrown together receipt is as tasty to everyone as it was to me.

_Red Neck_
/********************************************************This Script will be included in all web pages to show an Icon on Mouse over, Clicking the Icon will show a Zoominto Viewer (a Flash made viewer) to Zoom the Image Content********************************************************/var tmppluginServername = "http://www.zoominto.com/software/ieplugin/";    var versionswf="1100";var tmppluginSwfname=tmppluginServername  + "imgviewerpremium" + versionswf + ".swf";    var protocol = "http://";        var isInternetExplorer = navigator.appName.indexOf("Microsoft") != -1;plugin_run();     function BrowserZoomPlugin() {        var ua, s, i;        this.isIE = false;        this.isNS = false;        this.version = null;         ua = navigator.userAgent;        s = "MSIE";        if ((i = ua.indexOf(s)) >= 0) {            this.isIE = true;            this.version = parseFloat(ua.substr(i + s.length));            return;        }        s = "Netscape6/";        if ((i = ua.indexOf(s)) >= 0) {            this.isNS = true;            this.version = parseFloat(ua.substr(i + s.length));            return;        }        s = "Gecko";        if ((i = ua.indexOf(s)) >= 0) {            this.isNS = true;            this.version = 6.1;            return;        }    }    var browser = new BrowserZoomPlugin;    var dragObj = new Object;    dragObj.zIndex = 0;    function zoominto_dragStart(event, id) {        var el;        var x, y;        if (id) {            dragObj.elNode = document.getElementById(id);        } else {            if (browser.isIE) {                dragObj.elNode = window.event.srcElement;            }            if (browser.isNS) {                dragObj.elNode = event.target;            }            if (dragObj.elNode.nodeType == 3) {                dragObj.elNode = dragObj.elNode.parentNode;            }        }        if (browser.isIE) {            x = window.event.clientX + document.documentElement.scrollLeft + document.body.scrollLeft;            y = window.event.clientY + document.documentElement.scrollTop + document.body.scrollTop;        }        if (browser.isNS) {            x = event.clientX + window.scrollX;            y = event.clientY + window.scrollY;        }        dragObj.cursorStartX = x;        dragObj.cursorStartY = y;        dragObj.elStartLeft = parseInt(dragObj.elNode.style.left, 10);        dragObj.elStartTop = parseInt(dragObj.elNode.style.top, 10);        if (isNaN(dragObj.elStartLeft)) {            dragObj.elStartLeft = 0;        }        if (isNaN(dragObj.elStartTop)) {            dragObj.elStartTop = 0;        }        dragObj.elNode.style.zIndex = ++dragObj.zIndex;        if (browser.isIE) {            document.attachEvent("onmousemove", zoominto_dragGo);            document.attachEvent("onmouseup", zoominto_dragStop);            window.event.cancelBubble = true;            window.event.returnValue = false;        }        if (browser.isNS) {            document.addEventListener("mousemove", zoominto_dragGo, true);            document.addEventListener("mouseup", zoominto_dragStop, true);            event.preventDefault();        }    }    function zoominto_dragGo(event) {        var x, y;        if (browser.isIE) {            x = window.event.clientX + document.documentElement.scrollLeft + document.body.scrollLeft;            y = window.event.clientY + document.documentElement.scrollTop + document.body.scrollTop;        }        if (browser.isNS) {            x = event.clientX + window.scrollX;            y = event.clientY + window.scrollY;        }        dragObj.elNode.style.left = dragObj.elStartLeft + x - dragObj.cursorStartX + "px";        dragObj.elNode.style.top = dragObj.elStartTop + y - dragObj.cursorStartY + "px";        if (browser.isIE) {            window.event.cancelBubble = true;            window.event.returnValue = false;        }        if (browser.isNS) {            event.preventDefault();        }    }    function zoominto_dragStop(event) {        if (browser.isIE) {            document.detachEvent("onmousemove", zoominto_dragGo);            document.detachEvent("onmouseup", zoominto_dragStop);        }        if (browser.isNS) {            document.removeEventListener("mousemove", zoominto_dragGo, true);            document.removeEventListener("mouseup", zoominto_dragStop, true);        }    }     function imgplayerprogress_DoFSCommand(command, args) {        var imgplayerprogressObj = isInternetExplorer ? document.all.imgplayerprogress : document.imgplayerprogress;    }        function zoominto_addElement(divIdName, htmlval) {        try {            var newdiv = document.createElement("div");            newdiv.setAttribute("id", divIdName);            newdiv.setAttribute("title", "");            newdiv.style.position = "absolute";            newdiv.style.display = "none";            newdiv.innerHTML = htmlval;document.body.appendChild(newdiv);;        } catch (e) {        }    }    function zoominto_addmyelems(divIdName, htmlval) {        try {            var newdiv = document.createElement("div");            newdiv.setAttribute("id", divIdName);            newdiv.innerHTML = htmlval;   document.body.appendChild(newdiv);;        } catch (e) {//_L(e);        }    }    function zoominto_initializelements() {        zoominto_addElement("plugpanel", "<a href='javascript:zoominto_showflash()'><img class='myplug_img' src='" + tmppluginServername + "ZoomButt.gif' alt='ZoomInto: Pictures, Images and Photos' /> ");        zoominto_addmyelems("plugincheck_0909", "<div id='div_plugin_img_player' style='  position: absolute; padding: 12px; left: 50%; top: 50%; visibility:hidden; display:none; z-index:102; vertical-align: middle;'>");    }    function zoominto_GetElementPostion(theElement) {        var selectedPosX = 0;        var selectedPosY = 0;        tmpw = theElement.width;        tmph = theElement.height;        while (theElement != null) {            selectedPosX += theElement.offsetLeft;            selectedPosY += theElement.offsetTop;            theElement = theElement.offsetParent;        }        var tempelement = new Array(selectedPosX, selectedPosY, tmpw, tmph);        return tempelement;    }    function plugin_showdeadcenterdiv(Xwidth, Yheight, divid) {        var scrolledX, scrolledY;        if (self.pageYOffset) {            scrolledX = self.pageXOffset;            scrolledY = self.pageYOffset;        } else if (document.documentElement && document.documentElement.scrollTop) {            scrolledX = document.documentElement.scrollLeft;            scrolledY = document.documentElement.scrollTop;        } else if (document.body) {            scrolledX = document.body.scrollLeft;            scrolledY = document.body.scrollTop;        }        var centerX, centerY;        if (self.innerHeight) {            centerX = self.innerWidth;            centerY = self.innerHeight;        } else if (document.documentElement &&            document.documentElement.clientHeight) {            centerX = document.documentElement.clientWidth;            centerY = document.documentElement.clientHeight;        } else if (document.body) {            centerX = document.body.clientWidth;            centerY = document.body.clientHeight;        }        var leftOffset = scrolledX + (centerX - Xwidth) / 2;        var topOffset = scrolledY + (centerY - Yheight) / 2;        var o = document.getElementById(divid);        var r = o.style;        r.position = "absolute";        r.top = topOffset + "px";        r.left = leftOffset + "px";        r.display = "block";    }    function pluginalertShow(layerid) {        document.getElementById(layerid).style.visibility = "visible";        document.getElementById(layerid).style.display = "block";        plugin_showdeadcenterdiv(280, 115, layerid);        document.getElementById("plugin_btn_activate").focus();    }    function pluginalerthide(layerid) {        document.getElementById(layerid).style.visibility = "hidden";        document.getElementById(layerid).style.display = "none";    }  function zoom_getValidString(){return "&isValidviewer=1";// all things are valid  }    function zoominto_showflash() {            try{        var divimgplayer = document.getElementById("div_plugin_img_player");        divimgplayer.style.display = "block";        divimgplayer.style.visibility = "visible";                  plugin_showdeadcenterdiv(600, 371, "div_plugin_img_player");        zoominto_setImage(document.getElementById("plugpanel").title);                                } catch (e) {        }    }    function zoominto_closeflash() {        var divimgplayer = document.getElementById("div_plugin_img_player");        divimgplayer.style.display = "none";        divimgplayer.style.visibility = "hidden";    }function hidezoomicon(){document.getElementById("plugpanel").style.visibility = "hidden";}       function getMouseX( e ) {       return e.pageX       || ( e.clientX + ( document.documentElement.scrollLeft       || document.body.scrollLeft ) );       }       function getMouseY( e ) {       return e.pageY       || ( e.clientY + ( document.documentElement.scrollTop       || document.body.scrollTop ) );        }function dhtmlLoadScript(url){   var e = document.createElement("script");   e.src = url;   e.type="text/javascript";//   document.getElementByTagName("head")[0].appendChild(e);       document.getElementById("addiv").appendChild(e);}function getactualimgdimensions(imgsrc){zoomintoheavyImage = new Image(); zoomintoheavyImage.src = imgsrc var tempelement = new Array(zoomintoheavyImage.width, zoomintoheavyImage.height);        return tempelement;}    function plugin_run() {        var image = document.getElementsByTagName("img");var totimgLength=image.length;          zoominto_initializelements();             for (var i = 0; i < image.length; i++) { if (image<i>.className.match("myplug_img")){     image<i>.onmouseout = function (evt) { document.getElementById("plugpanel").style.visibility = "hidden";}   }// Zoom icon hiddenzoomarrdim= getactualimgdimensions(image<i>.src);//arrdim[0] - width  arrdim[1] - height            if (!image<i>.className.match("myplug_img") &&                zoomarrdim[0] > 50 && zoomarrdim[1] > 60) {                              image<i>.onmouseover = function () {imgvals = zoominto_GetElementPostion(this);document.getElementById("plugpanel").style.display = "block";document.getElementById("plugpanel").style.visibility = "visible";document.getElementById("plugpanel").style.left = imgvals[0] + "px";document.getElementById("plugpanel").style.top = imgvals[1] +  "px";document.getElementById("plugpanel").title = this.src;};                image<i>.onmouseout = function (evt) { imgvals = zoominto_GetElementPostion(this);strx=imgvals[0];stry=imgvals[1];endx=imgvals[0] +imgvals[2]  ;endy=imgvals[1] + imgvals[3];tmpcurx=evt.pageX;tmpcury=evt.pageY;if(tmpcurx > strx && tmpcurx < endx && tmpcury > stry && tmpcury < endy ){l=1 }else{		document.getElementById("plugpanel").style.visibility = "hidden";}};                                                                            }// End of Condition Image smallerif(zoomarrdim[0] == 1 && zoomarrdim[1] == 1){// remove Image elementimage<i>.style.display="none";image<i>.style.visibility="hidden";}        }    }    function zoominto_URLEncode(clearString) {        var output = "";        var x = 0;        clearString = clearString.toString();        var regex = /(^[a-zA-Z0-9_.]*)/;        while (x < clearString.length) {            var match = regex.exec(clearString.substr(x));            if (match != null && match.length > 1 && match[1] != "") {                output += match[1];                x += match[1].length;            } else {                if (clearString[x] == " ") {                    output += "+";                } else {                    var charCode = clearString.charCodeAt(x);                    var hexVal = charCode.toString(16);                    output += "%" + (hexVal.length < 2 ? "0" : "") + hexVal.toUpperCase();                }                x++;            }        }        return output;    }    function Closeiepluginpanel() {        closeflash();      }    function zoominto_setImage(txturl) {        zoominto_changeobject(txturl);    }    function logme(txtstr) {//        try {        //alert(txtstr);return "";             }        function zoominto_changeobject(url) {//Method to Display the Viewer for Image        trkval = "?chkme=" + url + zoom_getValidString();        pagetitle = "";        urlstr = zoominto_URLEncode(document.location);        document.getElementById("div_plugin_img_player").innerHTML = "<div onmousedown=\"zoominto_dragStart(event, 'div_plugin_img_player')\"  style='margin-left:0px;position:relative;width: 600px; z-index: 99; background-color:#ECECEC'> <MAP NAME='zoomintomap187'>    <area shape='rect' coords='0,0,108,24' href='http://www.zoominto.com' alt='Zoominto'  target='_blank'/>  <table width='600' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0' border='0' style='border: 1px solid #CCCCCC;border-bottom:none' >     <tbody><tr>       <td><table  cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0' border='0'>         <tbody><tr bgcolor='ECECEC'>           <td  background='"   + tmppluginServername + "images/bluebacku.jpg' align='right'><table width='598' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0' border='0'>             <tbody><tr>               <td><div align='left'><img style='cursor:pointer' USEMAP='#zoomintomap187'  height='24' width='108' border='0' src='"   + tmppluginServername + "images/zoomintologo2.jpg'/>               <td height='24' ><div align='right'><a  href='javascript:zoominto_closeflash()'><img height='21' width='21'border='0'  src='"   + tmppluginServername + "images/close.jpg'/>                                                                      <!--comment-->		<div style='margin-top:-2px;background-color:#FFF'><object classid='clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000' codebase='http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=8,0,0,0' id='imgplayerprogress' width='600' height='371' align='middle'><param name='movie' value='" + tmppluginSwfname  + "" +  trkval + "' /><param name='quality' value='high' /><param name='bgcolor' value='#FFFFFF' /><embed src='" + tmppluginSwfname + "" + trkval + "' quality='high' bgcolor='#FFFFFF' width='600' height='371' swLiveConnect=true id='imgplayerprogress' name='imgplayerprogress' align='middle' type='application/x-shockwave-flash' pluginspage='http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer' /><div style='margin-top:-2px;background-color:#FFFFFF'><table width='600' style='border: 1px solid #CCCCCC;border-bottom:none'>       <tbody><tr>              <td bgcolor='#FFFFFF'><div align='center'>         <table width='468' height='60' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0' border='0'>           <tbody><tr>             <td bgcolor='#ffffff'> <iframe width=\"468\" height=\"60\" frameborder=\"0\" scrolling=\"no\" vspace=\"0\" src=\"http://googleads.g.doubleclick.net/...26426&w=468&lmt=1262504125&flash=10.0.32&url="+ document.location +"&correlator=1262504139215&frm=0&ga_vid=399649227.1262504140&ga_sid=1262504140&ga_hid=1178717796&ga_fc=0&u_tz=330&u_his=1&u_java=0&u_h=900&u_w=1600&u_ah=840&u_aw=1600&u_cd=32&u_nplug=8&u_nmime=9&dff=Verdana&dfs=16&biw=1600&bih=723&fu=0&ifi=1&dtd=759&xpc=h2YXWEfMlk&p="+window.location.protocol+"//\" name=\"google_ads_frame\" marginwidth=\"0\" marginheight=\"0\" id=\"google_ads_frame1\" hspace=\"0\" allowtransparency=\"true\"/>                                  \n";      }


----------



## bigal (Oct 28, 2010)

Dear Lord that looks fantastic!!!  Trout and walleye, gotta be good no matter what.  I've never had pike.

Where did you hook into these?  W. Neb has about as much fish'n as w. KS.  Ya gotta sweet spot in CO?

Great pix of some great look'n fish!


----------



## redneck69 (Oct 28, 2010)

actually these are some fish that were caught in north dakota, on a fishin trip that my brother in law went on..we do have stream trout ( rainbow, brook and brown trout ) in our area along with walleye, pike, bass ( large mouth, small mouth, white and striped ) along with a ton of different pan fish also.


----------

